# Corner lots, how to keep Cars from rounding over the corner of your lawn?



## chrisben

Hey guys, so I live on a corner lot of two busy-ish streets, one street has a concrete gutter-curb, and the other just has grass right up to the edge of the road. 
The issue is that cars are frequently trying to make the right on red, when there isn't sufficient room for their car to fit, so they round up and over the corner of the lawn.

I'm looking for ideas on ways to keep the cars off the lawn. I put some larger rocks out today along the edge of the grass, and within like 6 hours, someone hit one of them, and called the police because "I'd put rocks in the road" The officer took a look, chuckled, and told me that he gets it, and doesn't want people driving on his lawn either. So I get to keep the rocks there for now, but don't really love them as an aesthetic solution. Wondering what kinds of things you guys have done as a reminder that this isn't shoulder of the road, but someone's yard..


----------



## chrismar

Interested in seeing how folks respond. I live on a cul-de-sac and folks are constantly misjudging the circle and driving all over one area where the curve meets the straightaway.


----------



## GrassFarmer

This should do it


----------



## chrisben

GrassFarmer said:


> This should do it


This was my first thought, the rocks seemed more neighborly. This is after i talked myself down from catapoults to launch the rocks with a pressure plate...


----------



## LIgrass

How about a little corner picket fence with some shrubbery and stuff

like this https://i5.walmartimages.com/asr/48effe4d-2781-42ad-be30-3cdf70f3350f_1.e1762b3055fec037466bd2ee0f0734c7.jpeg?odnHeight=450&odnWidth=450&odnBg=FFFFFF


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

What about a 3' tall rock? Can't miss that... you could add some flowers around it. Maybe something like the first pic here: 
https://www.georgialandscapesupply.com/bulk-landscaping-materials/landscaping-rocks/boulders/


----------



## Delmarva Keith

I hate when people do that - happens at every corner without a curb. When I was a kid a neighbor had an issue with teen drivers cutting fully across the corner of his lot (like intentionally to rut his lawn). After repairing it a couple of times he embedded a couple of sets of crossed steel pipes driven into the ground at a 45 degree angle to the direction of travel, with about two feet or so above ground. The problem "stopped."

You couldn't get away with that nowadays.

The corner is likely part of the road right of way and where I am you can't put anything that doesn't meet DOT regs in the right of way. Likely similar where you are. I'd put a soldier row (i.e. long ways vertical) of belgian block embedded in the ground halfway to form a curb. Maybe plant a row of flowers or a low hedge (18" is max height where I am so driver's view not obstructed - you might want to check with your local DOT for local regs) just behind the block to also create a peripheral vision cue that drivers will instinctively avoid.


----------



## alpine0000

A quick temporary solution until you find something more permanent:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umvCjhBuH4g


----------



## gene_stl

Wouldn't you hate to be the one to have put a rut in Professor Pete's yard. You could "almost" feel sorry for them. But not really.
On a road that I drive frequently in a little country club village some nimrod placed a huge boulder right adjacent to the low curb.
If I ever hit that thing (which is surrounded by brick pavers not grass) I would sue the pants off that guy. Ditto for people who encase their mailboxes in brick fortresses.

On my corner which is a curved curb, the city or county put steel posts with reflectors. There were three but one got knocked down by the sewer district contractor when they installed a new storm drain. I am going to saw off the bent and broken part and sharpen the w cross section perforated steel and hammer it back in.


----------



## wardconnor

T post


----------

